# Anyone own a C'dale 29er? (Flash/Trail 29er)



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey folks,

I'm looking to get into mountain biking in the off-season months instead of relying solely on my SuperSix and the boredom that comes with riding on rollers in the basement. Without having ever been serious about it, I'm hesitant to go crazy on the frame and component sets. Also, I would likely put some significant winter miles (snow, slush, salt) on the bike from December to March. I also have great trails not far from my house that would see periodic weekend/evening rides.

Curious to know if anyone owns a Cannondale 29er and what their thoughts were on the bike. Specifically, I'm wondering if the entry-level Flash is worth the price jump from the Trail.

I'm not glued to getting a Cannondale, but I've got a good relationship with my LBS, especially after having just spent $3500 on my SuperSix, so I'd like to buy from them again.

Thanks!


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe post this in the mtbr.com forums?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I have an Alloy Flash 29er with the Lefty fork and love it. I test rode a couple different 29ers and it was by far my favorite. My second choice would be a Niner since they have excellent XC geometry, but I just love the C'dale Lefty fork. 

My only word of caution is that if you're getting it strictly for nasty weather, you're better of with a second road bike. Riding wet trails tears them up and wears out your equipemnt fast, so I always ride my back-up road bike when the trails aren't rideable if the streets are wet or salty.


----------



## gringo grande (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello,this is my first post. My situation is just the opposite. I have a 2011 Flash 1 29'er alloy and I'm looking to get a roadbike. I'm thinking about a Synapse carbon 3 or 4. I love the Flash 29'er. I don't know what your budget is, but the Flash 1 is only about $300 more than the Flash 2.


----------

